# travelling to batam for work



## mneekhrey

Hi,
I have been offered a job in batam island in indonesia for which i have to travel from singapore to batam via ferry.the problem here is that what is the procedure for the travel as the company is providing visa on arrival in batam and i have to do the procedure for travel from india to singapore.Is there any tricks cause i wont be staying in singapore it is just a halt basically i will be getting off in singapore and travelling to the ferry location.Please help as i have never traveled abroad.

regards


----------



## stalane

mneekhrey said:


> Hi,
> I have been offered a job in batam island in indonesia for which i have to travel from singapore to batam via ferry.the problem here is that what is the procedure for the travel as the company is providing visa on arrival in batam and i have to do the procedure for travel from india to singapore.Is there any tricks cause i wont be staying in singapore it is just a halt basically i will be getting off in singapore and travelling to the ferry location.Please help as i have never traveled abroad.
> 
> regards


Coming to Batam from Singapore is very simple. It is about a 25 minute taxi ride from Changi airport to the ferry terminal. The ferry is both fast and safe. When you arrive in Batam make sure you have all your documentation ready as well as the contact numbers for your new employer or agent. Good Luck!


----------



## tuandang8865

you need to make sure all the invitations and address of the employer is ready and only takes about 30 minutes to travel from singapore to Batma


----------

